

Google Maps Easter Egg: Walk to Mordor - phren0logy
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=The+Shire&daddr=Mordor&hl=en&ll=51.589869,-0.168915&spn=0.150591,0.344009&sll=51.589775,-0.168735&sspn=0.150591,0.344009&geocode=FUBUFAMdU8_8_yElBZuqiYsAVw%3BFaUREgMdIgn-_yGY4m9JE24PHg&vpsrc=0&dirflg=w&mra=ltm&t=m&z=12

======
Xlythe
I didnt notice it at first, the Easter Egg is in the beta tag:

Walking directions are in beta. Use caution – One does not simply walk into
Mordor.

I laughed, then realized I misread, when I thought I saw 'This route has
trolls.' Tolls. The route has tolls.

------
BerislavLopac
The map is incorrect -- the route should go all the way to the Balkans:
<http://lalaith.vpsurf.de/Tolkien/Grid.html> ;)

------
cjfont
So.. is Big Ben the Eye of Sauron?

